# Wochenendtrip nach Elsass wo campen, wo anglen?



## nixfangix (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier !
Ich möchte gerne mit meinen Jungs im August ein Verlängertes WE nach Elsass zum anglen, da ich als einziger keinen Fischereischein besitze !
Wir haben schon gegoogelt, aber leider keine Brauchbaren Informationen gefunden.
Bis jetzt wissen wir nur, dass man ohne Fischereischein dort angeln kann und die Tageskarten in Angelläden kaufen kann.

Kann uns jemand sagen, welche Seen gut zm angeln sind, für Raubfische und Forellen.
Voralllem wollen wir dort dann campen und bräuchten einen Tip für nen guten Campingplatz, der einige Seen einschließt!

Über jeden Tipp sind wir dankbar!

Grüße,

Mario


----------



## Dave77 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wochenendtrip nach Elsass wo campen, wo anglen?*

Ich angel seit nem Jahr in Beinheim, da musste im Dorf an der Hauptstraße ne Karte kaufen, da isn kleiner Kiosk (musste googeln "Sci Fritsch" da steht die Telefonnummer.
In der Karte sind so weit ich weis einige Rheinkilometer, der große Baggersee "Gravidal" in Beinheim, 2 kleinere Seen und die Sauer inbegriffen. Dort könnt ihr überall auf Raubfisch angeln. Auf Forelle weis ich nich. Aber so wie die Sauer aussieht is des dort Forellenregion.
mfg
dave

Ps.: Tageskarte 15 Euro, Jahreskarte 90 Euro gibt auch Wochenkarte aber weis den Preis nich.


----------



## nixfangix (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wochenendtrip nach Elsass wo campen, wo anglen?*

Hi,
danke schonmal für deinen Vorschlag, das hört sich recht unkompliziert an ! Ich denke das werden wir in betracht
ziehen !

Kennt noch jemand ein par gute Plätze?
Und oder vorallem, wie und wo man da campen kann..


----------



## marchenigin (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wochenendtrip nach Elsass wo campen, wo anglen?*

wenn du von Frankreich nach Deutschland fährst bei Iffezheim gibt es zwei Brücken einmal die große Staustufe und dann noch eine kleine, alte Eißenbahnbrücke.
dort Mündet ein Hafen in den Rhein.
An dieser Stelle sehe ich immer viele Angler und da ist auch eine größere Wiese!
Ob man da jetzt super fängt....kp

@Dave 77:
kannst du mir beschreiben wo der Baggersee ist?
Beinheim ist doch das erste Dorf nach der Eißenbahnbrücke oder?
Kennst du den See nach der Eißenbahnbrücke auf der Rechte Seite?
Weist du ob man da angeln darf?


----------

